# Spazzatura



## carlasimone

*Spazzatura* e *mondezza /immondizia* sono veri sinonimi?
Io ritengo che la parola standard ,più usata sia "spazzatura" e "mondezza/immondizia" sia più meridionale .Si usano indistintamente nell'italiano uniformato o forse sia più consigiabile dire "spazzatura"?


----------



## rocamadour

carlasimone said:


> *Spazzatura* e *mondezza /immondizia* sono veri sinonimi?
> Io ritengo che la parola standard ,più usata sia "spazzatura" e "mondezza/immondizia" sia più meridionale .Si usano indistintamente nell'italiano uniformato o forse sia più consigiabile dire "spazzatura"?


 
Ciao cs! 
Io credo che *spazzatura* e *immondizia* siano abbastanza equivalenti. "Mondezza" invece mi suona un po' più dialettale (è inoltre derivato da "immondezza", variante di "immondizia").

Quello che ti posso aggiungere come informazione forse utile per te è che tra i due il termine *spazzatura* è quello che viene solitamente utilizzato in combinazione con un altro sostantivo per sottolinearne la scadente qualità (per esempio: cibo-spazzatura, cinema-spazzatura, TV-spazzatura, etc.)

Ciao!


----------



## daniele712

rocamadour said:


> Ciao cs!
> Io credo che *spazzatura* e *immondizia* siano abbastanza equivalenti. "Mondezza" invece mi suona un po' più dialettale (è inoltre derivato da "immondezza", variante di "immondizia").
> 
> Quello che ti posso aggiungere come informazione forse utile per te è che tra i due il termine *spazzatura* è quello che viene solitamente utilizzato in combinazione con un altro sostantivo per sottolinearne la scadente qualità (per esempio: cibo-spazzatura, cinema-spazzatura, TV-spazzatura, etc.)
> 
> Ciao!


Condivido


----------



## Ignorante

rocamadour said:


> Ciao cs!
> Io credo che *spazzatura* e *immondizia* siano abbastanza equivalenti. "Mondezza" invece mi suona un po' più dialettale (è inoltre derivato da "immondezza", variante di "immondizia").


 
La parola *mondezza *non è dialettale, anche se fa venire in mente *monnezza* che invece è dialettale (romanesco).
E' una parola, ormai in disuso, del '700-'800, usata per definire *spazzatura* e *immondizia.*
Cito ad esempio una lapide del 1789 esistente a Roma : "..che non ardischino gettare mondezza alcuna.." in cui si fa divieto di gettare spazzatura per le strade.

ciao  

p.s. se non ci credete vi mando la foto della lapide...


----------



## daniele712

Ignorante said:


> La parola *mondezza *non è dialettale, anche se fa venire in mente *monnezza* che invece è dialettale (romanesco).
> E' una parola, ormai in disuso, del '700-'800, usata per definire *spazzatura* e *immondizia.*
> Cito ad esempio una lapide del 1789 esistente a Roma : "..che non ardischino gettare mondezza alcuna.." in cui si fa divieto di gettare spazzatura per le strade.
> 
> ciao
> 
> p.s. se non ci credete vi mando la foto della lapide...


Ci credo anche senza bisogno della foto
Non potevo immaginare che mondezza avesse più nobili origini dell'immondizia, si scoprono sempre cose nuove.

Daniele


----------



## carlasimone

Avevo dimenticato di mettere altri sinonimi come *rifiuti* e *pattume* .Forse rifiuti si empiega quando si tratta degli scarichi. Quando si impiegano ? Sono meno difusi di "spazzatura" ,soprattuto pattume ,vero?


----------



## Grtngs

Ciao Carlasimone

rifiuti è un termine molto comune, quasi più di spazzatura. Pattume è caduto in disuso come mondezza, mentre monnezza è decisamente dialettale (centro-sud Italia)

Ciao

G


----------



## itka

Per favore, chiedo un chiarimento. Qual'è la forma più usata :
Porto giù le *spazzature* o porto giù i *rifiuti *?

Che cosa direste ?


----------



## Grtngs

itka said:


> Per favore, chiedo un chiarimento. Qual'è la forma più usata :
> Porto giù le *spazzature* o porto giù i *rifiuti *?
> 
> Che cosa direste ?



Ciao itka

la spazzatura è sempre singolare e significa rifiuti domestici, quindi nel tuo esempio userei questo termine. Rifiuti è un termine generico.

Spero di essere stato utile.

Ciao 
G


----------



## carlasimone

Grtngs said:


> Ciao Carlasimone
> 
> rifiuti è un termine molto comune, quasi più di spazzatura. Pattume è caduto in disuso come mondezza, mentre monnezza è decisamente dialettale (centro-sud Italia)
> 
> Ciao
> 
> G


Scusa , ma adesso che ci penso mi è venuto un dubbio .
Come si chiama il luogo dove si scaricano i rifiuti : DISCARICA o SCARICO?
Credo che siano validi tutti i due .Ma quale si usa di più? GRAZIE MILLE.


----------



## DanyD

"La discarica" è il luogo dove si scaricano i rifiuti, "lo scarico" è il posto dove passano i rifiuti dei servizi igienici (es. lo scarico del water/del lavandino...).

Per quanto riguarda le discussioni sopra, personalmente utilizzo "spazzatura" e "immondizia" con la stessa frequenza e adopero molto "buttare le immondizie" oltre a "portare giù la spazzatura".
Ciao a tutti!


----------



## tie-break

Ci sono dei termini dialettali che vengono usati tantissimo come sinonimo di spazzatura, naturalmente variano a seconda delle zone d'Italia.

Mi vengono in mente:
marche:                BUZZICO
emilia-romagna:      RUSCO
liguria:                  RUMENTA

avanti gli altri!


----------



## gabrigabri

carlasimone said:


> Avevo dimenticato di mettere altri sinonimi come *rifiuti* e *pattume* .Forse rifiuti si empiega quando si tratta degli scarichi. Quando si impiegano ? Sono meno difusi di "spazzatura" ,soprattuto pattume ,vero?



Pattume si usa per "pattumiera", per indicare il contenitore. Secondo me non è molto in disuso!


----------



## girellone

Spazzatura e immondizia. 
Mondezza e' gergale.


----------



## DanyD

Io non ho mai usato "pattume" per indicare la pattumiera, ma sempre per indicarne il contenuto, cioè l'immondizia. Il nome stesso "pattumiera" sembra suggerire di essere il contenitore del "pattume" come in "saliera" e altre parole.


----------



## gabrigabri

DanyD said:


> Io non ho mai usato "pattume" per indicare la pattumiera, ma sempre per indicarne il contenuto, cioè l'immondizia. Il nome stesso "pattumiera" sembra suggerire di essere il contenitore del "pattume" come in "saliera" e altre parole.



No, intendevo dire lo stesso!
Pattume si usa in "pattumiera"! 
Ma io uso anche il termine pattume, per indicare appunto l'immondizia.


----------



## DanyD

Scusa, avevo capito male! (non c'è una faccina che chiede perdono? ;-D)


----------

